# .45 suppressors: Who makes "the best one"?



## Ranger Psych (Jan 27, 2011)

So.... taxes are done and the check's good enough to proquire a toy.

Who's currently manufacturing decent, high noise reduction rating silencers/suppressors for .45's?

I have a USP .45 Tactical this would be running on.  Currently the two I have been looking at is either an Evolution .45 from AAC, or an Osprey from Silencerco.


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2011)

A guy in my shop is a huge fan of AAC, I think they make 2 or 3 of the cans he owns including one on his bolt gun. I can ask him when he returns from downrange (probably a few days) if you're interested.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 27, 2011)

I might have a hookup with AAC, but I wish they had gone forward with the black box.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I did some playing around today with various models and I'm going with an osprey... should be fun.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2011)

Video above is with my SWR HEMS II with wire pulling gel as an ablative for signature reduction.  The owner/inventor of the SWR HEMS II was originally a Knights Arm engineer.

I've had the best luck with SWR's HEMS II .45 ACP suppressor on various .45 cal pistols.

Sound reduction (signature ) with water as an ablatve is damn quite, even more reduced with wire pulling gel.

Knights OHG is a great suppressor, but be ready to pony up about $1400. AAC comes in a close second to my SWR HEMS II.

YMMV.


----------

